

The Story Behind the Making of Prince of Persia (2011) - dsirijus
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/134900/the_story_behind_the_making_of_.php

======
whitten
This is interesting. Jordan Mechner's work and blog is documented at his blog
at
[http://jordanmechner.com/blog/2010/02/tp/](http://jordanmechner.com/blog/2010/02/tp/)

I like these "making of" web pages. It helps to see other people's
experiences.

